# Writing > Personal Poetry >  To morning,

## Nightshade

Morning dear Morning,
When I think of you dear morning,
I think of calm and peace
Of birds singing in the trees
I think of tea and coffee
Of croissant and of egg,
But most of all dear Morning I like to think of bed.

Of rushing off to school,
Of stubbing my toe
Of toothpaste disasters of losing my shoe
You see to me, dear Morning, 
You are more than this, you are; 
Morning, dear Morning.

But by noon dear Morning,
You are dead. Gone and passed away,
No never to return quite the same
So we set about mourning you dear Morning
Not with black or crepe paper hats, 
But with real and secret longing for
Morning dear Morning

By evening tide you are but a wisp
A shadow of a memories sigh
But still we yearn for you dear Morning
With all our yawns and tired eyes.
Still mourning dear Morning

SO when we to bed dear Morning,
Do not think that you are quite forgot,
Oh contraire! In point of fact dear Morning,
We dream of you, we hope for you
And wish to greet you when we wake.
And so all towards you race 
Within the boundaries of dreams, till
Morning, dear Morning.

----------


## Avalive

Hey, I feel fresh. A simple but delightful write.

----------


## amuse

> Still mourning dear Morning


such a well-turned line

----------


## Nightshade

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  someone liked my poem  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Koa

i am almost sure to have commented on this very poem...but where...?

----------


## Nightshade

Like the sunset of a winters day 
happy thoughts come and fade a way
And all that is, is cold and grey.

To escape from the drudgery, a hamsters wheel
To know this is not fate and set with seal
One must learn to see, to hear, to feel.

To find the answer to my riddle retreat within ones self 
and in the attic of your mind, take that box off of the shelf
and look down and see that which is a childs wealth.

Take out the thoughts, the dreams, the childs love
shake them well , wipe off the dust 
Then sit within the hovel of your mind
Try to understand just what you have lost

And when you see it all so clear, 
Prehaps you'll shed a little tear?
Hold this feeling close and dear.

Take down the box put its contents on display
Then live your life as you would have a child play
In honesty and truth finding pleasure in each day
Let hope and trust together light your way.

And stand for all the world to see
Take pride in who and what you be
And Say:"Look this is me!"

----------


## mono

Moral, rhythmic, thoughtful, and with a perfect title.
I had to read the poem a few times, in order for the words to fully "sink in," so to speak, but it seems such a progressive work, almost like a fictional story. Your rhymes, a rare virtue these days, look and sound precise with a witty ending for a last line.
This poem really set me into thinking. Thank you, Nightshade.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Bless you to bits momo. I dont really understand what you mean by progressive but Im going to take it as a good thing so thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rachy

I've already told you this Night, but I'll tell everyone else! I love this poem I think it is so good! I was able to put my own situation into the words and I felt I really related to it, and it was as though you were using something that happened to me and putting it down on words! It is just really good and I think some people will be able to relate to and use if they are having problems! I loved it! But you already knew that........

----------


## mono

> Bless you to bits momo. I dont really understand what you mean by progressive but Im going to take it as a good thing so thanks!


I apologize, for what I meant by "progressive" refers to the whole poem seeming to unfold and play a part; each stanza has a vital importance, as every word unfurls more meaning. How I related it to a story, I meant that, as in a novel, every chapter counts, and the book as a whole perhaps would not make as much sense without each chapter, as does every stanza in this poem.
Again, well done.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Gosh, Blimey and Knock me down with a feather Rachy you really didnt have to do that Thanks  :Biggrin:  makes me feal like a million stars  :FRlol: 

As for you momo Thanks a million again and Ill stop fishing for compliments s now  :Blush:  but thanks I never showed anyone my poetry before I posted To morning here a while back and I was amazed when people said it was god but I thought right thats a one off so am astounded that this one appears to meet with approval too and absaloutly inspired to keep going  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Ther is somthing wrong with this I just cant seem to figre out what exactly Im hoping seeing it in type my make it stand out to me. ___________________________________________
Rolling on waves came Pain,
Anger, hate it was Griefs domain,
And so I sought refuge in Silence.
O Blessed Silence!

How I hate the Silence!
The bait was sweet the Trap is strong,
Now I am here it wont get gone.
I endure a living death.

I am dead. Is not this death?
This loss of care, this senseless flesh?
And life is a grey mist like mesh.
Turn up the volume.

I crave sound. I seek its volume,
While on the radio a song begins to play,
Cars shriek Children scream, another City day
Below it all, above it all still Silence.

Louder than the Banshees wail- Silence
Deafening, Maddening- Silence
Suffocating from withinSilence
The Silence that coats my life has all but won.

The urge to escape, a human one, 
Finger down throat, palm to the fame
Nothing to lose, everything to gain.
Banish the Silence bring back pain.

I can fight pain.

----------


## white camellia

In silence, we become stronger as we hear the yell of the pain. 
I am indeed encouraged, for that your words are really working out!

----------


## Nightshade

oh wow thanks thats not what I meant but thanks anyway
 :Biggrin:

----------


## white camellia

Can you elaborate a bit, then? ;-P

----------


## white camellia

To fight the pain in the silence? What caused the pain?

----------


## mono

Interesting subject, Nightshade.
I cannot quite find anything wrong with it, as you typed before the poem, but, I know, when a poet writes something, there always seems a fault that readers cannot see.
There seems, mysteriously, a hidden analogy to water. Perhaps you did not intend on relating this silence to water, but I almost related "the silence" with a suspension in water, especially with words and phrases like "rolling on waves," "the bait," "grey mist," and "suffocating from within." Could you have intended this coincidence? Perhaps not, but it seems a beautiful analogy, regardless - as depression, in its peaceful but torturous silence, can seem much like drowning in one's own emotion, in slow motion, as the surroundings continue, "above the water," so to speak.
Despite what you say, I think it well written.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

> To fight the pain in the silence? What caused the pain?


I think pain was a figure of speech anyway the last 2 lines mean pain is preferable to the hrrible Silence pain you can see feel interact with Silence is just there.




> There seems, mysteriously, a hidden analogy to water. Perhaps you did not intend on relating this silence to water, but I almost related "the silence" with a suspension in water, especially with words and phrases like "rolling on waves," "the bait," "grey mist," and "suffocating from within." Could you have intended this coincidence? Perhaps not, but it seems a beautiful analogy, regardless - as depression, in its peaceful but torturous silence, can seem much like drowning in one's own emotion, in slow motion, as the surroundings continue, "above the water," so to speak.
> Despite what you say, I think it well written.


No it was inteneded but that is exactly how it feel that suffocating paniccy feeling when your struggling in water and cant quite breathe. Thats what depression is like for me.
Thanks momo again a) because I would still be stuck there if it werent for writing this and I only did it on account of thinking I might as well benifit from the depression in my oetry after what you said. And B) just thanks for the errr I cant hink what to call it not Critisim but the oosite.
THanks :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

A clunking sound deep within me
A churning of gears, digging through my deepest fears.
Im trying to write a poem.

Hopelessly confused 
No longer amused 
Something has stopped the flow.

A drought has come 
The words are dammed and I cant find a hole
Where did all the verses go?

Are they here are they there,
Have they disappeared into air?
Someone tell me where!

Transmission faulty.
Creativity out of order
Diagnosis immanent.

That most annoying of afflictions 
A binding of the mind, a drying of the world
Writers Block

My mind is caught in circles- lines repeating;
Im trying to write a poem
Something has stopped the flow.
Where did all the verses go?
Someone tell me where!
Diagnosis immanent.
Writers Block
Writers Block
Writers Block
WRITERS BLOCK!

----------


## Isagel

Now you made me smile.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

I have felt this feeling too many times, but not for a while (hopefully, by typing this, however, I do not jinx myself  :Biggrin: ).
Hilarious, Nightshade! You explain well those torturous pressures when a writer of some kind sits in front of his/her paper and pen, or computer, or typewriter, and cannot possibly think of a first line, let alone a whole poem/story/play, etc. Somehow, though, you have written something very amusing out of your apparent writer's block.  :FRlol: 
Well done!

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I would advise anyone suffering from writers block to consider a few things such as: adventuring outside into inspirational surroundings, play or listen to thought-provoking music(classical is especially good), take a notebook out with you everywhere(even when not in class or home)and get a good night's sleep so you can rejuvinate your body and mind.I've even written poems that were dream-inspired and this reminds me of the famous example of Mary Shelley's waking dream which inspired the gothic 1818 masterpiece Frankenstein.She saw a horrific vision(the character Victor experimenting) which was the start of the creation of the book.It came to her in a dreamy state in the night in 1816 while staying at the Vila Diodati in Geneva, Switzerland with her lover Percy Bysshe Shelley and other fellow poets such as Lord Byron.So there are many ways in which one can help to combat writer's block and hopefully many great works of yours will result!
Also I was wondering how others usually compose pieces-do you write more on a laptop? or in a book or paper with pens?That has always been a bit of an interest to me and personally I do both...

----------


## Nightshade

:Biggrin:  Thanks Momo, Isagel. Aurora Ariel USually I use paper but This was composed at the computer because I was mad at not being able to write a narritive poem  :Smile: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Koa

This is just an ingenious poems... the last part is so great, with repeating the previous lines and then that 'shout' which is almost a rock song...  :Wink:  Brilliant job Nighty!!!

I've been writer-blocked for ages, possibily years now, the little things I've written sound unnatural to me cos they werent made out of a powerful inspiration but trying to join inspiration with something else...

As for AA's question...I often think I should try to write at the computer, but if I am at the computer I can't help multitasking... I write only by pen on paper... I sometimes thought of carrying a notebook with me as I've happened to write on the back of a bus ticket or often on my mobile, like a sms which I then save and copy at home...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

When the dreams have all faded away 
like wisps on a windy day
When wishes have never come true.
How could I talk to you?

I stand and watch them play,
always its been this way
around me they sing and dance
and yet Im all alone.

In my bubble of lonliness I stand
Alone with my castle of sand
I watch them laugh and talk. I wish
I could do that.

You turn and come my way
Then there is somthing you say
IN my mind I turn and run
I feel caught in the sights of a gun.

I shrug and and away I turn
Another bridge I burn
Better the wolf you know
I like being alone anyway.

----------


## Nightshade

here is yet another experiment with words  :Biggrin: 
-----------------------------------------------------
Today I woke up in a daze,
Butterflies on my lips
Smile in my stomach.

I sang as I drifted through the house
Slid across the floor in socks.
Tap-danced to a soundless song.

Wingless joy blossomed, 
Like daffodils in the spring
I couldnt think why,
Until I heard the telephone ring.

----------


## Koa

oh my god i shouldnt say this about a non-depressed poem ( :Wink: ) but...it's absolutely LOVELY!!!

----------


## chispa

Yes, I agree.....it is lovely!

----------


## mono

I think you always choose the perfect titles for your poems, giving the best introduction to any verse.
In terms of structure, the poem works very interestingly; the inconsistent rhyme reminds me much of Emily Dickinson's style (*by far*, one of my favorite poets of all time), yet it still carries a rhythm, to which I can almost tap my foot.
The subject matter seems filled with beautiful analogies. I especially like this one, reminding me of a child at the ocean, building sand castles alone: "Alone with my castle of sand / I watch them laugh and talk." And in these following lines, you demonstrate well the purpose of remaining alone, before you say it in the last line of the final stanza: "IN my mind I turn and run / I feel caught in the sights of a gun."
Very well done, Nightshade.  :Wink:

----------


## mono

> anyideas???


Hmmm, no. For an "experiment with words," as Koa and chispa have said, this turned out beautifully. Reading this, I think, brightened my morning, after a horrible night's sleep, especially these memorable lines, combining human attributes with other interesting objects:



> Butterflies on my lips
> Smile in my stomach.


. . . and, this one, just because:



> Tap-danced to a soundless song.

----------


## Nightshade

thanks you three  :Biggrin:  

Ive finally decided to call it "Simply Joy"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

thanks Momo  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

not bad as a title methinks  :Smile: 
how i hate to like happy poems  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

night I really loved ur poem. it is beautiful....  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## YellowCrayola

> Tap-danced to a soundless song.


 I love that line.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Another experiment ....
_____________________________________
I sit alone but with myself
Surrounded by a mirror that shows
What I am but not what I want to be.
A shadow of a thought can I see
Within the mirror in eyes --mine.

The thoughts chase their tales
Round and Round within my empty head
A trace of reason perhaps remains
Is this good or bad?

Sanity and reason
Verses insanity and hope.
Knowledge is power and Ignorance Bliss
Insanity is life.

Three fates weave a thread
To this life is tethered
I call this thread insanity.

Insanity is reason. 
Reason for to live.
For insanity brings illusion
Illusion being hope
Hope is a Gift.

----------


## samercury

> Another experiment ....
> _____________________________________
> 
> Insanity is reason. 
> Reason for to live.
> For insanity brings illusion
> Illusion being hope
> Hope is a Gift.


I really like this part of your poem Night- it is so true  :Tongue:  (CLAP!!!CLAP!!!)
... That's all for now.  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

Going round in circles,
Hitting head against the wall.
Not much anything is doing 
And my dreams are all too tall.

I would sit in my small corner
Frown at the world go by
But thats all too much bother, 
When I cant even be arsed to sigh.

Drab melancholic boredom,
Is when the colors all got lost.
Id even contemplate suicide,
If I thought it worth the cost.

Oh the world is so boring
Im so very, very bored.
Exuberance is tiring.
When was the last time I soared? 

My wings are rusting on the wall,
My life light is depleted
My world is hanging in the balance,
Like a toy waiting to be completed

But self pity is most tedious
Not to mention boring and ridiculous 
So stretch and run a mile, 
Then reach for a book, chocolate and smile!

----------


## samercury

Being bored is the worst thing ever  :Bawling:  ....




> So stretch and run a mile, 
> Then reach for a book, chocolate and smile!


Tried that and it works most of the time.....
I like your poem  :Biggrin:

----------


## white camellia

Can death kill boredom?
Your poem just "stretched" my mind...to me, very true, and sweet...

----------


## Pensive

It is a nice poem. Keep up the good work Night!

----------


## Nightshade

This one needs a little explaining I think my sister said earlier tonight That I ( me night that is) dont believe in a world without choclate and I thought oh that is a nice line it should be a poem or a song and I havent come up with a good one so I was wondering if other people would like to take a shot at a poem somehow connected to the line a world without chocolate.
but to be fair here i my measly effort 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
To me,
the epitome,
of a tragedy,
would be
A world without
chocolate.

A world without laughter 
Mad fits of giggles
Spinning round in circles
Kicking up my heels.

Which is why I believe in chocolate.

Chocolate is 
A miracle
Not to be ridiculed
It brings joy
On tastes fine wings

I do not believe in suicide 
I do not believe gain
On the back of someones pain
But most of all
I dont believe in a world without Chocolate

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

A world without chocolate  :Eek2: !!! What a nightmare that would be. I shiver at the thought.......




> Chocolate is 
> A miracle
> Not to be ridiculed
> It brings joy
> On tastes fine wings


I agree with that 100%  :Nod:

----------


## ChuckBukowski

A world without chocolate
what a world that would be
with millions of cocoa beans
living and free

Not roasted then ground
into powdery mush
but hanging quite daintily
on a lively green bush

the babes they would cry
and the women would moan
the men would rejoice
for reclaiming their throne

longtime relationships would no longer shatter
as women stared 
and then queried
"Honey, is my *** getting fatter?"

"Why, no dear, its not
now that chocolate is gone.
Its seems 'twas the culprit
of corpulent all along."

And throughout the land
in every hamlet and hood
Red Twizzlers would rise
as the next greatest food

----------


## Nightshade

Well I must say thats a good twist on it  :Biggrin: 
a bit shocking to find someone who wants to do away with chocolate but still

----------


## Darlin

> A world without chocolate
> what a world that would be
> with millions of cocoa beans
> living and free
> 
> Not roasted then ground
> into powdery mush
> but hanging quite daintily
> on a lively green bush
> ...


I love this! Well done!

----------


## Ranoo

hi there,
My family have chocolate's business I'm sure they will be happy by reading this poem.  :Ladysman:  I think they should pay you for this advertisement "  :Thumbs Up:  just kidding ".This is honestly a splendid poem . 
thank u 4 it

----------


## Kaltrina

> A world without chocolate !!! What a nightmare that would be. I shiver at the thought.......





> To me,
> the epitome,
> of a tragedy,
> would be
> A world without
> chocolate.


 I totally agree with you both...and I really like the poem....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I was wondering about the punctuation on this can someone have a look at it for me? thanks
_______________________________________
Whats the point in holding fast,
To the anger of the past?
Is there a point in holding tight,
Fighting life with all your might?
There's no point in crying Halt;
"Stop right now I will revolt!"

Death comes to all and this is true
But not the end of my tale for you.
And so please don't start to cry my dear,
Dont you dare shed that tear.

Cause wherever you go I'll be there
in the wind that stirs your hair,
In the water at your feet
The oceans waves, my heart's beat.

So think and tell of me, my dear
Spread the word to all who will hear.
When we cant be seen anywhere
We are round you in the air. 
Those you love would never leave,
A little hope you must believe.

----------


## Darlin

I always think poetry is very personal and the punctuation depends upon the individual or the mood. A big fan of e e cummings I can skip it altogether but I did look your lovely poem over and heres what I think you may want to change.

*First verse:*

Second and fourth lines should end with a question mark  past? might?

Last line maybe an exclamation mark or a period  revolt!

*Second verse*:

Death come should be - Death comes 


*Third verse:* _(my favorite, btw)_  :Smile: 

Cause wherever you go Ill be there  Ill should be - Ill 

*Last verse*:

Third line cant should be  cant

Hope this helps.

----------


## Nightshade

Thabnks me and punctuation don't mix much  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darlin

You're very welcome, Night. It's a sorrowful and yet sweet poem. I think you can get a title out of the last two lines or some of the others perhaps.

----------


## Nightshade

Well it_ wants_ to be called Grass harp or have you heard the grass harps?
At the moment Im arguing with it.

----------


## Avalive

Nice poem...

----------


## Nightshade

thanks avalive
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Another "word experiment"
Im not sure about the second to last line being balanced what do you think??
____________________________________

Where the tear of the unicorn falls
There rises a golden mist 
Guiding us, it leads on
Hinting at utter bliss.

Tread softly says the voice 
As ethereal maidens dance
Let us not stray from the path
Lest we be homeward bound.

At the crossroads we must part
He goes on and fades away
And I- I turn back 
To face another day.

----------


## Pensive

Hey Night, this is good but I think that in: 

Where the tear of the unicorn falls
There rises a golden mist 
Guiding us, it leads on
Hinting at utter bliss.

You are loosing the balance and there is no rhythm. But I love the last one:

At the crossroads we must part
He goes on and fades away
And I- I turn back 
To face another day.

----------


## Nightshade

Ahh there wasnt meant to be a rhym except at the end to round it off. Thanks anyhow. Why is the balance off do you think?

----------


## Pensive

I think that "mist" and "bliss" do not seem to rhyme together much but overall it is pretty good.

----------


## Nightshade

noted thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jarndyce

> I think that "mist" and "bliss" do not seem to rhyme together much but overall it is pretty good.



Why would you think that?

----------


## Pensive

Oh, now, my opinion about "bliss" and "mist" does not matter because Night said that it was not meant to be a rhyme.

----------


## Nightshade

Got annoyed at how long its been so I was messing. And trying to train my speech recognition program.

Im probably going to call it something like The freedom of nonexsistance or something along those lines, any ideas??

Also is sheep's a word? my super spell checker isnt liking it.
__________________________________________________ __________
We were born of sheep's dreams,
we were born of grass.
Neither of us is quite there
we are nought but dreams and gas.

So it hardly matters that I've killed you,
Chopped you up for stew and pie.
Because you my dear don't exist
Nor in point of fact do I.

Cackle! Hiss! Bubble and boil!
Umdiddle dee and umdiddle DIE!

We are characters in someone's brain 
though I am not quite certain who.
But all that matters is-
It doesn't matter what I do!

Kill or steal, rob or lie,
if I don't exist can I die?

Tell yourself that you are real,
you will find that you are not
For we are all but fairy tales
From that green sheep that dreams a lot.

----------


## Niamh

Nightie i love it! its so nonsensical and surreal, cunning and clever! very witty! :Thumbs Up:  This is going into the favourite poems by fellow litnetters for sure!
Wish i could write poems like that. Mine are all depressing....

----------


## Nightshade

Huh really ? I dont like it very much at the moment probably because I spent 2 hours fighting with my computer to get it accept it dicated.... and still didnt like most of my words. 

So do you have a title idea? Im really quite stuck with this one.

----------


## Niamh

i'm not sure.... What about An imaginary reality. Sounds a bit paradoxal.

----------


## Nightshade

Swimming through custard
Life what drag

Sticky sickly sweetness
Sucks me into its depths,
was that a fly that just whizzed by?

Cold gel fills my lungs 
I cant breathe, tired now
Where has ambition gone?
Drive , hope, enthusiasm?

Instead I am mired in this pseudo
Reality trapped by my laziness
I’m warped and who is there to blame?

No one,
No one but myself.

----------


## Pendragon

Wow, Night!  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:  

I write poems personifying the Night and you write a wonder personifiying the morning! They should have been back to back!  :Smile:   :Wink:  Well done poem!

Then Silence speaks and Dreams awken and so on! When did you become such a wonderful poet? Where have you been hiding your talent? You shine brightly!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## blazeofglory

> Like the sunset of a winters day 
> happy thoughts come and fade a way
> And all that is, is cold and grey.
> 
> To escape from the drudgery, a hamsters wheel
> To know this is not fate and set with seal
> One must learn to see, to hear, to feel.
> 
> To find the answer to my riddle retreat within ones self 
> ...


This is beautifully and rhythmically presented and I am deeply moved.

----------


## caelycate

i really love 'being'. i reread it a few times, and got something new with each read. i am constantly harping back to childhood as the greatest source of inspiration and as a centering and anchoring thing that some of us just don't think about enough. ah the innocence and the bliss and the simplicity of childhood. 

thanks for this poem!

----------


## mahishi

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  I like your poem, because it is simple,If we think for a bit ,we feel those things in the morning :Biggrin:   :Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

.. :Smile:  wow well thank you everyone praise is always welcome.. :Biggrin: 



> When did you become such a wonderful poet? Where have you been hiding your talent? You shine brightly!


Thanks pen, but really these have been here since like forever. 2005 Anyway. I just keep addig/ putting up my stuff here becuase I figure a) if its on the internet I cant mysteriously accidently lose it and b) autoatic copyright ... not that I need to copyright it as its nevre getting published but yeah.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Its been far too long, but Ive had the first stanza stuck in my mind since dember, the rest is bad, but I thought if I started I might suddenly open up the dams so to speak. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
It rains here, mate!
Nigh on 500 days a year
Swear its true. 

The sky is leaden grey
But beautiful in a strange 
Mancunnian way. 
Gay! 

Blue? Here?
In the sky?
Tell a lie! 
Dems’ Magic buses


You don't get no Blues in Manchester 
except the fans of course
cheap drinks, cheap food, cheap shops
what mores you want?

----------


## Niamh

:Thumbs Up: ! i love the rhythmn nightie!

----------


## Nightshade

So it worked  :Banana:  and such is the result...
Ok so not aimed at anyone, a facebook status was what triggered it. Just so people know. 
DO you thing the bit about sell yer troubles sounds like i am buying or selling troubles? 

__________________________________________________ _______

*Get Lost*

Pack up your sad face and
walk away from me 
I dont need it anymore.

Was I ever heard to say 
Store your troubles here with me ?
Did you ever hear me hawk
Buy yer troubles here one and all?
So go away,
Just walk away
Leave. 
Go on

Ive played this game before
You are gonna leave one day
so walk your troubles out the door
Today.

Ive my own tangle to unweave
My own self to deceive
Troubles bottled on the wall 
Propped against the open door 
And yet you bring me _more_.

----------


## Helga

I've been reading your poems and they are all so good. I love your rhyme, and another thing is that you started with To morning a great optimistic fresh poem and you give us the emotional scale from happy and fresh to sad and upset. I had to read them a few times to grasp them, they are so simple and thoughtful... very good work!!

----------


## AimusSage

Manchester blues is especially pleasing to the Mod unit known as Aimus Sage. It is imperative that the aforementioned Mod unit compliment the other Mod Unit known as Nightshade on her accomplishment.

----------


## Nightshade

I'm a thief 
I'm a thief
I am a rotting cheating thief.

But when I see this on your site 
you're a rotten thiever too.
You're a shoe
you're a gnat
You're a a 
Plagiarising BOOO

Beep and dash and Hyphen too

----------


## blank|verse

Is there a story behind this that you're not telling us?

----------


## breathtest

Yeah it feels like you have some sort of beef with someone...

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> I'm a thief 
> I'm a thief
> I am a rotting cheating thief.
> 
> But when I see this on your site 
> you're a rotten thiever too.
> You're a shoe
> you're a gnat
> You're a a 
> ...


Whomever this was addressed to, you've sure fixed his or her clock! "Beep and dash and Hyphen too" - you really don't pull your punches, do you?

----------


## Helga

I liked this very much, but I don't want to make you angry with me....

----------


## Nightshade

heh,  :Biggrin: 
Thankyou all
This poem has now served its purpose so I will merge it with the rest of my poems.

----------


## blank|verse

> This poem has now served its purpose


No it hasn't! You haven't told us exactly what it's about / who it's aimed at!

C'mon, give us a clue, you shady little tease...

----------


## Nightshade

NO one really, general plagiarists. 
I follow an online novel that got pulled on Sunday following 7 counts of serious plagiarism ( someone decided they could self publish it on lulu for one ) so I am annoyed at that- 
and other things. 
Also I was proving a point to someone. 
 :Biggrin: 
and I hate to disappoint but I wrote it in less than a minute off the top of my head, ( see previous page for comment about unblocking my brain and poems beginning to pour out of every which where. Ok so there _are_ specific reference that would mean specific things to certain people but I am not going into that. 

and Beep and dash and Hyphen too well I actually swear like that in RL not infrequently. Although I also like the words Astrix Hyperbole and colon- semi colon . 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## blank|verse

Ok, fair enough. That's good enough for me.

And well done on not swearing. I go through phases of thinking I should stop / cut down on expletives, but if never fking works...

----------


## Nightshade

as usal having issues with the puctuation and Im not completly happy with the ending so suggestions?
I might change the title to Isis song but maybe not. 
__________________________________________________ ______________________________________________

Last night I dreamed
I saw you dead
And buried far away 
The dark earth wrapped 
You cold and hard-
hid you from my gaze.

Far and wide
I crossed the earth 
And searched
both high and low
But nevermore 
I saw your face 
And living tears flow 

So though I hope
the dream’s untrue
I really wish you’d write
and tell me how
You do.

----------


## Nightshade

More of the morbid darkness...  :Rolleyes: 
______________________________
*Fatal insomnia*

I cant close my eyes! Its scary!
There I am alone 
Cocooned in the dark 
With the voices in my head
No one to hear me scream
So I glued my eyes open and 
Blinded my self staring at the light 
But I couldnt sleep 
And the delusions grew
Paradoxically I strove for Oblivion- 
I died.

----------

